# CH Plug-on neutral panel



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

So has anyone installed one? Does it save time on labor? 

How about the new 60-circuit MB panel?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> So has anyone installed one? Does it save time on labor?
> 
> How about the new 60-circuit MB panel?



Plug on neutral? Never heard of it..
Picture or link?

Looked it up...Looks like there's a neutral bus for the Afci breakers?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Plug on neutral? Never heard of it..
> Picture or link?
> 
> Looked it up...Looks like there's a neutral bus for the Afci breakers?


I have heard it and it will be used with GFCI or AFCI breakers to save a bit of more time and neater installment.

But I do not know the cost of the breaker in that fashon yet but I think it will be little more than convental GFCI or AFCI breakers.

As far for 60 space panels I haven't see it yet only if the states allow the larger panels if they adopted 2008 NEC cycle or later I think you can go many as 84 if you want to I know I did see the photo of the Canada load centre verison they can go that many.

So it will be matter of the time unless the local or states do not want them for some reason.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Interesting... Dont know if they make a 2 pole version.. but I would only consider using SP breakers with the neutral clip.

Also, that requires the neutral bar to be in a position where some panel makers have been putting them and I hate bus bars "under" the breakers. SqD HOM has that and I hate it.

~Matt


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> So has anyone installed one? Does it save time on labor?
> 
> How about the new 60-circuit MB panel?


I've used new 60 circuit panels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> Looked it up...Looks like there's a neutral bus for the Afci breakers?


That is exactly what it is for. No neutral needed for an afci or gfci with the ch panel. Great idea but not sure they have caught on yet around here.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

This thread sucks without a link or pics!!!

I tried to google it and nothing came up.:blink:

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=168983


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I did one a couple years back and used it because I needed CH and thats all they had in stock. It was a replacement and I wasn't adding many circuits. I did use a couple of AFCIs or GFI breakers I can't remember. It might save some time if you were doing a new home. I wonder if the supply houses keep enough of the breakers in stock.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The 60 circuit panel sounds nice for bigger homes. I looked at a Siemens one at a trade show, but it wasn't in production yet. This was in october.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never used either but I have seen both panels on display at Friendly Electric in Toms River.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> This thread sucks without a link or pics!!!
> 
> I tried to google it and nothing came up.:blink:
> 
> http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=168983


Hey, that's pretty cool. I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It will definetly be a cleaner panel without all those scraggly AFCI neutral wires.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> It will definetly be a cleaner panel without all those scraggly AFCI neutral wires.




But like what Scott always says, no one except an electrician is going to give a crap. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What I don't remember was what was the price difference between the panels and the breakers, more or same?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> What I don't remember was what was the price difference between the panels and the breakers, more or same?


Good question. My SH sends out an Excel spread sheet with prices for just about everything. The trouble is that an Excel spread sheet is about as useless on a Mac as Peter D. is with a new set of Klein Tools!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For the price adder, I'll stick to the regular one's.

I was pretty excited about that panel when it was announced almost 4 years ago. It really only has "sex appeal" to electricians. The building owner really only cares if the lights come on and the receptacles work. They don't care about AFCI and GFCI pigtails in the panel. 

If the panels were the same price, I'd use them. Until then, I'll stick to the old style.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Good question. My SH sends out an Excel spread sheet with prices for just about everything. The trouble is that an Excel spread sheet is about as useless on a Mac as Peter D. is with a new set of Klein Tools!


Use OpenOffice ( price = free) to do Excel spreadsheets
on your Mac. Use it everyday, never had a problem. There
aren't strings attached - it is something Sun Microsystems and
now Oracle did just to piss Microsoft off.

www.openoffice.org


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

rexowner said:


> Use OpenOffice ( price = free) to do Excel spreadsheets
> on your Mac. Use it everyday, never had a problem. There
> aren't strings attached - it is something Sun Microsystems and
> now Oracle did just to piss Microsoft off.
> ...


There is also a mac version on microsoft office :thumbup: you have no excuse :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im just not seeing the big issue with the neutral pigtails in a panel....

[This space will have 2 pictures added tomorrow]


~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> This thread sucks without a link or pics!!!
> 
> I tried to google it and nothing came up.:blink:
> 
> http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=168983


Some day you will have to learn to read and not just look at pics. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Some day you will have to learn to read and not just look at pics. :laughing:


Yea but hopefully that day is far off.:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Peter D. is an internet legend like the Green Man of South Park.​


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wonder if Square D will be able to put a similar panel on the market, all while keeping their one breaker style design.


----------



## kub (May 27, 2009)

i've used about 2 dozen of these panels and it saves a little time but also keeps the panel cleaner w/o those pigtails. The only problem i have with them is you get a 42 circuit panel with a 14 screw ground bar so on larger houses you have to purchase a second ground bar to be able to terminate all of your grounds


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've put one in also. It was $196 about $20 bucks more. CUTLER HAMMER CH42BPN200K 








I don't remember how much the breakers were.


----------

